# Hedgerow Hunter - HH Catapault



## ashikrafi (Apr 19, 2020)

This is my first Custom made catapault from my friend Kevin from Moochers Catapult. I opted for this catty because i need something like full frame catty. since i does not bother about handy...its most comfortable and stable in my hand.. One more thing i opted this because of this 100 mm outside fork width. since i shoot upright style i choose inside fork tip as my reference. this 100 mm width give perfect reference point.

Specs are,

Core thickness - 10 mm Alloy

Length - Near 140 mm

Outside fork width - 100 mm

Tip width - 25 mm

Weigh - more than 200 gms i believe

This core is from Matt Redding - UK a famous Catapult Hunter

Yes this slingshot is very much suited for hunting- it takes heavy bands, but still used this for target practice with light bands 0.45 to 0.55 and 6.35 mm ammo's

i am very much accurate with this slingshot in short time . because i found inside fork tip reference works well this catty with my upright style shooting.

Thanks for reading

Happy slingshootings.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice one ☝


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Nice review, it looks like a great shooter


----------

